# Brown Snow??



## olddawgsrule (Jan 20, 2015)

Saw a post here from a few years back were a couple of folks came across the same..

This occurred last Thursday (?) at Jay Peak with an overnight snow fall.
Top covering of brown on the snow.

I know most figured it was from rusty pipes on the snow-making (in the previous thread), but, it was everywhere and not deep..  Just a coating.

You could still see in the woods where folks hadn't skied on Saturday.
With Saturday nights fresh dropping of snow, Sunday you'd be hard pressed to see it anywhere.

First time I've ever seen it!
And being an Olddawg... I've seen a few seasons..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw a guy creating brown snow in the slackcountry off Smuggler's Notch last March.  Disgusting.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 20, 2015)

I had to make brown snow just below tree line on the Jay Ridge :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds like dust, pollen, or sediment in the snow that appeared because the snow had either melted back or settled.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 20, 2015)

Brown snow is fairly common in CO during the spring. Dust storms often drop a layer here or there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Winter Park. Last April. You can see the layer cake appearance in the snow.


----------



## j law (Jan 21, 2015)

When I lived in Colorado we'd get a dusting of reddish snow almost every year from the deserts further west.  Not sure that happens here in the east though 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## olddawgsrule (Jan 23, 2015)

I can understand dust from the desert, I get dust from even a local pit, but I'm not finding one close enough or uncovered enough to be the answer. Melting back has merit, but it happened during an over-night fall of snowfall and on top.

Tried researching local (even further out) manufacturing plants and not getting a possible solution (especially for the amount). 
There was a event in Iceland, seems a bit out there, but it's there...

I've also tried to explain it by rusty snow-making pipes, but it covered everything... on top...

I did ask several of the employees up there what they thought of it.
Mostly shrouded shoulders and a 'Who cares' attitude..
Two actually were concerned about the reason for the question.. That had me even more curious..

I have no clue.
I've never experienced it before in all my years of riding in the Northeast.
Was curious what you folks could shed on this..

Thank you all for your input, well the serious ones..
The others I expected and laughed accordingly.

Enjoy it while we got it!
Ride safe my friends!
And if you can't do that.. brings friends to carry you out!


----------

